# Drive



## Animeace (Jul 22, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]IbYhofSkT-Y[/YOUTUBE]



> Synopsis: A nameless Hollywood stuntman (Ryan Gosling) who moonlights as a freelance getaway driver during robberies. When a bank heist goes wrong, he ends up on the run with a contract on his head and an ex-con?s girlfriend (Carey Mulligan) in his car.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 22, 2011)

I could never really take Ryan Gosling seriously, though I do like some of his movies. Will watch this.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 22, 2011)

This is supposed to be an excellent film.  It's been screened a few times (LAFF and Comic Con) and several people in the industry have been blown away.

I think this is a really solid trailer.  I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Animeace (Jul 22, 2011)

How he going to drive that bullet through his head whithout blowing off his finger.Lol


----------



## Jing (Sep 21, 2011)

Surprised nobody is talking about this movie.

I just came back from seeing it and I thought it was great.


----------



## Sparrow (Sep 21, 2011)

I've been excited about this movie since I heard about how well it was received at Cannes. I'll probably go check it out this weekend or next weekend.


----------



## The World (Sep 21, 2011)

I heard it was good.

Wait why was Americano banned?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 21, 2011)

Should I whip out the Conan clip?



Nah.




Wait for it....



Yes I can.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 21, 2011)

I thought it was rather bland, although I liked the cast. The attempts at being arty are often jarring, there's little action,  the suspense is uneven and for the most part the film is just 'close up on Ryan Gosling while he drives'.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 21, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> I thought it was rather bland, although I liked the cast. The attempts at being arty are often jarring, there's little action,  the suspense is uneven and *for the most part the film is just 'close up on Ryan Gosling* while he drives'.



So it's faptastic?


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 21, 2011)

That it was fantastic. A bit more poetic than I thought it would be, but given it was directed by the same dude who did Bronson, I'm surprised it wasn't even more so.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 21, 2011)

Good not great.


----------



## spaZ (Sep 21, 2011)

Movie was fucking amazing even if it was slow as shit.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 22, 2011)

My only problem with it is that the beginning is unnecessarily slow in parts. And I thought a couple of the characters were bland. But overall it was pretty good. I went and saw this movie with two of my cousins, my dad, and my brother, and I was the only one who came out of the movie pleased. I really liked the ending the most.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 23, 2011)

Does Ryan jam any hotties?


----------



## Corruption (Sep 23, 2011)

Yeah, I hear this movie is really good. I was sold when I saw that Bryan Cranston was in it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 26, 2011)

Ryan does not jam any hotties. In case anyone was following that.


----------



## TetraVaal (Sep 28, 2011)

Best film of the year. I would post my review of it, but it contains some explicit language.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 28, 2011)

Post it anyway, fuck explicit language in the cunt!


----------



## TetraVaal (Sep 28, 2011)

This is copied and pasted from my Facebook, so if you some parts come off a bit strange, it was probably directed towards a couple friends of mine. Anyway, here it is:



> _"The title of the film 'Drive' could be seen as a metaphor for a Ryan Gosling acting vehicle, so to speak-- seeing as how he uses this film as a vessel to effortlessly convey a simple character with simple characteristics. What you see on the surface of Driver, the vague title for the main character of this movie, is basically what you get throughout the film's entire duration. But it's not the simplistic nature or cold, yet calm gazes from Driver that allows you to become wrapped up in his demeanor, but it's what's beneath the surface-- a nice, gentle, and caring individual who you want to root for. And it's not because he's some run-of-the-mill muscled out moron that spouts off incoherent garbles of words in hopes that some shitty catch phrase of his will stick, but it's because of the fact he keeps to himself, has a set of rules that he lives by, and doesn't bother anyone. He's not some anti-hero or a devoid-of-personality mute that you can't relate to. He's just a grounded character who has the required qualities that makes him so likeable.
> 
> On the opposite end of Gosling's Driver, we have Irene, played fairly well by Carey Mulligan, who for some reason, is considered this "second coming" of actress by all these Hollywood blowhards that are spouting off "second comings" every 15 seconds. I have no personal beef with her acting talents, but I've still yet to see her in anything that has blown me away. She hasn't reached a riveting peak at any moment in her young career, and she certainly doesn't reach that in this movie. Now, that is not necessarily a bad thing. It's obvious that Refn is pretty unconventional when it comes to the structure of his characters, so it's no surprise here that Irene also has an equally vague personality to Driver. Still, Mulligan is solid enough, but it's only in the moments she shares with Gosling and her son that you really invest any type of sentiment in her character. There's also a bit of melancholy in her eyes, which again, is not a bad thing. There's obviously something she's missing on an emotional level, but instead of coming off as your typical damsel in distress, there's this authenticity to what she's feeling. And perhaps it is due to her deadbeat, freshly out-of-prison husband Standard (yes, that his name, Standard-- fucking retarded, I know)-- but it's when Driver agrees to help this dumb bastard Standard that all hell begins to brake loose (did you see what I did there with the brake? Huh? Did you see it? Did you see that ridiculously stupid pun?)-- I'm fucking awesome, I know.
> 
> ...


----------



## Grape (Sep 28, 2011)

It's good, not fantastic. Only gripe is that the composer stole a piece of music from The Social Network. 

Which *really* pisses me off.


----------



## TetraVaal (Sep 28, 2011)

Grape Krush said:


> It's good, not fantastic. Only gripe is that the composer stole a piece of music from The Social Network.
> 
> Which *really* pisses me off.



Maybe you should try seeing this film in theatres instead of making an erroneous assumption based off that incomplete workprint you downloaded. 

Kinda unfair to claim this film isn't fantastic based on the fact you lazily downloaded an inferior version of the movie.


----------



## Grape (Sep 28, 2011)

It's DVD quality.

Besides that, I said my only gripe was that they ripped a piece of music from another movie. Otherwise, I believe I rated the movie somewhere around 9/10.

Fanboys


----------



## TetraVaal (Sep 28, 2011)

Grape Krush said:


> It's DVD quality.
> 
> Besides that, I said my only gripe was that they ripped a piece of music from another movie.
> 
> Fanboys



I loved how both inclined that I'm a fanboy and used a facepalm all at that same time. What you failed to grasp from my post was that you downloaded an incomplete workprint, regardless of the video or audio quality. No piece of music was "ripped off" from another movie. The Atticus score you hear in the workprint was used for test audiences only-- none of that music appears in the _actual_ film. It's all Cliff Martinez and Europop tracks in the THEATRICAL version. The version you should have paid to see instead of downloading some incomplete version that obviously pales in comparison to the finished product.

Try pulling that fanboy claim now.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 28, 2011)

So that version I downloaded isn't the real one?


----------



## TetraVaal (Sep 28, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> So that version I downloaded isn't the real one?



Negative. 

The workprint that is floating around on the net features music from 'The Social Network' OST, as well as having incomplete FX work-- particularly during Blanche's "headache" scene. If you have the money, you owe it to yourself to see the theatrical version.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 28, 2011)

Maybe I'll convince someone to going with me this weekend.


I doubt it, nobody likes cool movies here.


----------



## Grape (Sep 28, 2011)

Oh, in that case i'll change my rating from 8.7 to 8.9/10



I call you a fanboy because you have seen it several times in theater, and you were offended because my (high) rating of it wasn't high enough.

I will wait for it's disc release and rate it again, but like I said, it's a good film. I doubt a different music score will raise it to fantastical levels, considering the score I already heard fit the theme of the movie brilliantly already.


----------



## Grape (Sep 28, 2011)

And if I really wanted to tear the movie up and give it a lower rating, I would delve into the highly consequential events that took place.

Driver meets neighbor.
Driver falls for neighbor.
Neighbors husband is in prison.
Neighbors husband gets released from prison 5 minutes later.
Neighbors husband owes thousands of dollars for protection money. (protection in prison is typically hundreds, no where near the original $2,000)
Neighbors husband is given the option to rob mob money from Pawn Shop.
Pawn Shop guy doesn't put up a fight and willingly hands over the cash. 
Neighbors husband is killed because there can't be any witnesses.

Here's an idea, how about having the guys who chased the Driver after the Pawn Shop robbery, "rob" the pawn shop themselves, because obviously there is no risk to whoever robs it, because the Pawn Shop is obviously in on the heist to begin with. 

But I chose to ignore all that and just rate the film. It's good, not fantastic and if I were to include all the consequential unlikely bullshit, I would rate it much lower.


----------



## TetraVaal (Sep 28, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Maybe I'll convince someone to going with me this weekend.
> 
> 
> I doubt it, nobody likes cool movies here.



I have the same problem. I don't know too many people on a personal level that actually have an adequate preference in good movies.



Grape Krush said:


> Oh, in that case i'll change my rating from 8.7 to 8.9/10
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Calling someone a fanboy for seeing a film multiple times is ridiculous. I'm not some Nolan blowhard who blows a director's success out of proportion. If you'd have actually read my review you'd see I'm still objective even when it pertains to something that I like-- hardly a trait for a fanboy.

Oh, and a different score-- the correct score, certainly fits the mood of the film better considering Martinez's ambient work is far more impressive than the Atticus scores used in the workprint. Not to mention you're watching a film with unfinished effects, a shortened version of Chromatics' 'Tick of the Clock', which makes the theatrical opening heist sequence all the more better. 



Grape Krush said:


> And if I really wanted to tear the movie up and give it a lower rating, I would delve into the highly consequential events that took place.
> 
> Driver meets neighbor.
> Driver falls for neighbor.
> ...



Your criticisms are like grasping at straw men. Who are you to determine what Standard owes his crime bosses? You're forgetting he was in with Cook's crew, who happens to have ties to the East coast mob. Do you really think a mob is only going to protect their interest by only demanding several hundred dollars? Get real.

And as for the people who chased Driver and Blanche-- I guess you forgot the bit where Nino was intentionally ripping off the mob after the years worth of grief they had caused him. The only way to remove his name from the heist was to kill Driver, Shannon, Standard, and Blanche (which Cook had set-up; hence Driver reading the text on Blanche's phone in the motel). Why would Nino's own people risk showing their faces if it could all be tied back to him? You may wanna dig a little deeper there, brah.

*EDIT:* And for the record, I'm not trying to pick a fight with you or anything. But I've seen both versions of the film. Trust me, the theatrical version is infinitely better than the workprint, which doesn't do the film its proper justice.


----------



## Grape (Sep 28, 2011)

It's all pretty far out there.  I didn't want to pull the flaws apart. I enjoyed the movie and that's all that matters. Though after reconsidering everything, the basic premise of the film is better than the route they ultimately took. If I had seen it a few times, these flaws would be so gaping and in my face that I wouldn't be able to ignore them and just enjoy the film.

The opening scene is probably the most spectacular part of the entire film. It was brilliant.


And I actually didn't read your review, I might now though. As far as best film of the year, so far it's one of the only real contenders. I'll wait for Melancholia and possibly A Dangerous Method before giving that judgement. A Dangerous Method, might just be my own fanboyism for Carl Jung coming out though. Melancholia will be On Demand in about a week though


----------



## Stunna (Sep 28, 2011)

The first scene and the last scene were my two favorites. I really would like to see a movie with the same premise but with a more orthodox portrayal.


----------



## Grape (Sep 28, 2011)

IMO it was already too orthodox. Think of the same premise but without the love story driving the plot. While watching the opening, I thought it would barely revolve around the love story, but Hollywood never seems to fail in this regard. The beginning made me think of GTA: Vice City, and that thought made me think it would be different from the norm.


----------



## TetraVaal (Sep 28, 2011)

Grape Krush said:


> IMO it was already too orthodox. Think of the same premise but without the love story driving the plot. While watching the opening, I thought it would barely revolve around the love story, but Hollywood never seems to fail in this regard. The beginning made me think of GTA: Vice City, and that thought made me think it would be different from the norm.



Fair enough.

But at least the film didn't cast someone like Zoe Saldana for the lead female role-- or have the film focus around a couple of pampered teens as giant robots cause mass destruction around them. This film obviously doesn't deviate from every cliche thrown its way, but I also don't think it suffered because of that.


----------



## Grape (Sep 28, 2011)

You're right.

And I definitely respect Carey Mulligan as a actress.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 12, 2011)

Bwhahahahahaha.

Link removed


----------



## Stunna (Oct 12, 2011)

I never saw a trailer for _Drive,_ but I still didn't expect what I got (I prefer what I got, just didn't expect it). My dad and cousins were apparently misled by the trailer though, and despised the movie.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 12, 2011)

Its a valid gripe.  I think martial and I both complained about it in our reviews.  But its absurd to think someone would actually sue for that reason.  Hopefully they get laughed out of the courtroom.  If someone actually ever won a case like this it would set a terrible precedent.


----------



## spaZ (Oct 12, 2011)

That bitch needs to be punched in the face.


----------



## TetraVaal (Oct 13, 2011)

spaZ said:


> That bitch needs to be punched in the face.



Nice sig.


----------



## Grape (Oct 13, 2011)

Seriously? She _wanted_ to see a movie like The Fast and Furious?


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Oct 13, 2011)

I finally got the chance to see this movie. I thought it was good. It was kinda like a movie from the 80's set in this decade.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 13, 2011)

Still nobody wants to see this with me.


----------



## Shadow (Nov 30, 2011)

Just watched this movie and MAN of MAN this movie was good.  Had that 80's feel to it with modern day gore.  Fuck yeah this was good


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 1, 2011)

Fuck yeah it was.



I still want to see the theatrical version.


----------



## Jing (Dec 1, 2011)

When is this supposed to come out on DVD  I wanna watch it again.


----------



## TetraVaal (Dec 3, 2011)

January 31st is the release date for bluray/DVD.


----------



## spaZ (Dec 18, 2011)

So this movie is actually based off the book Drive by James Sallis and sometime in April next year hes coming out with the sequel to the book called Driven, so that possibly means they could film a sequel to the film as well which would be fucking badass.


----------



## TetraVaal (Dec 18, 2011)

spaZ said:


> So this movie is actually based off the book Drive by James Sallis and sometime in April next year hes coming out with the sequel to the book called Driven, so that possibly means they could film a sequel to the film as well which would be fucking badass.



If 'Only God Forgives' is as successful as 'Drive', I would say that it's almost 100% certain that a 'Drive' sequel will happen. Usually I'm not too partial on sequels for films like these, but there is a curiosity to how Refn would handle doing a sequel. If it means more Europop, I say bring it on!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 19, 2011)

Sequel?


----------



## The World (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm just glad Ryan Gosling's character got to be a real hero and real human being. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-DSVDcw6iW8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 19, 2011)

For a movie called drive I sure wish there were more car chases in it


----------



## The World (Dec 19, 2011)

The sequel will be 2 Drive 2 Furious.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 20, 2011)

I had expected more driving myself, but I wasn't really disappointed.


----------



## spaZ (Dec 22, 2011)

TetraVaal said:


> If 'Only God Forgives' is as successful as 'Drive', I would say that it's almost 100% certain that a 'Drive' sequel will happen. Usually I'm not too partial on sequels for films like these, but there is a curiosity to how Refn would handle doing a sequel. If it means more Europop, I say bring it on!



Its not way 100% there is going to be a sequel, especially for a movie of this style. These are the one time movies with its hard style and great story to reproduce. Like most sequels they are never as good as the first and it could possibly piss off all of the fans. 

Also the book and movie are really different. Lots of similarities but tones of different areas changed around from the book to movie.


----------



## TetraVaal (Dec 22, 2011)

I wouldn't be so sure of that, Film District ended up receiving a decent profit from box office returns, which is why I say if 'Only God Forgives' is a hit, I think it will be sure to happen. Now, will Refn return? That's the even bigger question-- if I'm not mistaken the studio and not Refn own the film rights, so if the producers wanted a sequel with or without Refn, they could do it (_but I see that being unlikely_). I've read the book and while there are differences, both titles are still in the same vein. I don't think it's out of the question for a sequel to happen for the film as well-- in fact, in this day and age, it's almost sure to happen, especially if the DVD/bluray sales are great.


----------



## Jay Kay (Dec 22, 2011)

Seen it some months ago. Pure excellence. Movie of the year IMO, even above "Tinker, Tailor, Soldier, Spy".

I wrote a my toughts on it when it came out when recommending it to someone:

"Movie is simply brilliant. It'll likely catch your attention from the very start as it opens with a car chase that manages, without any special effects, any explosions, any cheap moves or anything like that, to be a thousand times more intense than so many multi-million dollars scenes in so many hollywood flicks.

After that, some brilliant cinematography and acting, a haunting atmosphere, an expert pacing, great characters, a certain contemplative approach to things, and just damn extreme intensity is some scenes, simply drive (no pun intended XD) this experience/movie, and make it, in my humble opinion, simply the best movie this year.

At its core, it's simply a love story, with characters that you'll love. So much that, if you're like me

*Spoiler*: __ 



seeing Ryan Gosling's character getting stabbed in the end will break your heart. Especially since its done with a certain mundanity that makes that scene even more powerful.



A last word on the stunning soundtrack, made of electro-pop sounds and songs, that greatly enhance the scenes. You can enjoy the songs for themselves but, if you listen to the lyrics, you'll realize that what's being sung actually relates to what's going on in the scenes they're being played in, and what's going on with the characters."


----------

